# Se puede reemplazar un LM1876 por dos LM1875?



## zorro31 (Abr 6, 2006)

Holas amigos, la pregunta es clara en el ASUNTO, se puede reemplar un LM1876 por dos LM1875, el primero es para stereo porque tiene dos amplificador, pero no encuentro ese componente, en cambio el LM1875, si lo tengo, que puedo hacer:S:S:S
Jose Carlos


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Abr 14, 2006)

que onda, en cuanto a que si sí vaya a servir, claro, no hay ningún problema. la situación es que el 76 tiene entrada de mute y standby, mientras que el 75 no las tiene. la entrada de mute es para que no se escuchen ruidos no deseados, como los ruidos de encedido y cosas asi. eso depende del fabricante del aparato en el que se esta utilizando y de hecho muchos nisiquiera utilizan esas entradas. pero la de standby sí es importante, ya que enciende o apaga el integrado aunque este conectado siempre a la alimentación. Como el 75 no tiene esta terminal, siempre va a estar encendido, asi que vas a tener que ponerle un interruptor si es que no lo tiene el aparato. bye


----------



## jechu094 (Dic 15, 2007)

y en el caso de que se pueda reemplazar como seria la configuracon ya que el 76 tiene el doble de patas que el 75


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Dic 15, 2007)

Mira, baja las hojas de datos del fabricante de caa integrado. las puedes bajar de:
www.national.com/mpf/LM/LM1876.html
y
www.national.com/pf/LM/LM1875.html
Ahi te indica el fabricante todo lo que desees saber de sus componentes. además vienen los diagramas básicos para cada integrado. seguramente se aclararán tus dudas. nos vemos


----------



## jechu094 (Dic 16, 2007)

talves no entendiste, lo que quise decir es cuantos lm1875 y en que forma los pondria ya que ya hise el amplificador pero no encuentro el repuesto y hacer otro con varios lm1875 con el mismo watiaje me saldria algo costosoy me llevaria tiempo, lo que quiero es "travajar lo que tengo" o conseguir la referencia de algun sustituto de 76


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Dic 16, 2007)

haber, quieres "trabajar con lo que tienes" y lo que tienes es un circuito impreso para un LM pero el integrado que tienes es otro LM. Cuando no tienes todo para que todas las piezas ensamblen correctamente, lo que tienes que hacer es ADAPTAR. y para adaptar necesitas la información básica (que son las hojas de datos del fabricante que te envié) y PENSAR como hacerle. Cuando se tiene todo, ha veces se complica. ahora piensa como es cuando no se tiene. Ya te envié la información, ahora te toca analizarla. bye


----------



## jechu094 (Dic 17, 2007)

de todas maneras gracias por tu ayuda juan me ha servido de mucho y asi me desvele una noche voy a "maquinarla" porque vale la pena  y uno aprende de esto gracias por todo


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Dic 18, 2007)

sale, ya que le maquines, me mandas el diagrama que pensaste y asi le hecho un ojo haber que correcciones se deben hacer. bye


----------



## jechu094 (Ene 18, 2010)

para reemplazar el lm1876 (sin stand by ni mute) solo tienes que poner las patas del lm1875 en su equivalente, el lm1876 tiene dos entradas (mira el datasheet http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS012072.PDF)

si vas a reemplazar alguna de las 2 etapas aqui esta su equivalente en el 1876

                lm1875          lm1876
+in            1                  8(A) ó 13(B)
-in            2                  7(A) ó 12(B)
-vee        3                4 (es comun para los dos)
ouput     4                3(A) ó 1(B)

corrijanme si estoy equivocado


----------

